# Kilmer bottle question



## geezer39 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a green Dr. Kilmers bottle that I think may be a fake. I have photoed it next to my aqua Kilmer bottle. As you can see, the embossing is very faint on the green one. The aqua one has 19.B. on the bottom while the green one has .18A on it. The green one is just under 8" tall and the aqua is 8-1/8"    I can't find any info on a green one in any of my books.  Any help will be helpful.   Pat








 The color on the green one is actually is yellowish green. Does'nt show up to well in my photo.


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2011)

don't think it's fake at all, nice example in a cool color IMHO....Jim


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Jim.    Good to know it's the real deal.  Pat


----------



## LC (Aug 15, 2011)

Most of the Kilmer bottles such at these are pretty common , at least so in my area , the color of the one at right is not all that common though . But there has always been something about this particular style bottle that makes it quite desirable to me for some reason .


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 16, 2011)

There seems to be a decent number of common bottles that show up in this nice lime green.  I've seen this one, a few Pierce's, Tuttle's Elixir, Ayer's, and Dr. J.A. & F.E. Greene.  Now if there was an Ocean Heart Weed in this color...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, would I love an Ocean Heart Weed!  Those are so neat.  Saw one once, but it was out of my price range.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

> I can't find any info on a green one in any of my books


 
 you must be using the wrong books.[]

 I have sold a couple of those. There is one on ebay now I beleive.
 Its a good bottle , not super rare though. I see the unembossed kidney bottle in light olive green quite often.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like dark citron to me. I love it. Always gives me hope of digging some of the commoners in a highly desirable color. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

dark citroen??


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  geezer39
> 
> I have a green Dr. Kilmers bottle that I think may be a fake. I have photoed it next to my aqua Kilmer bottle. As you can see, the embossing is very faint on the green one. The aqua one has 19.B. on the bottom while the green one has .18A on it. The green one is just under 8" tall and the aqua is 8-1/8"    I can't find any info on a green one in any of my books.  Any help will be helpful.   Pat
> 
> ...


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that is one of the later bottle since they removed "THE GREAT" and "SPECIFIC".
 Is it hand blown (does the seam go all the way to the top)


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 18, 2011)

There are definitely  no seams on the blob top or ring underneath it. The seams go part way up on the shoulders but not all the way up to the ring.  Is it possible that this bottle was a reject or did they even have any quality control when this was made?  The lettering on the bottle is just so terrible.   Pat


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 18, 2011)

Its probably from just after the turn of the 20th century.  They typically used molds until they were fairly worn since they were expensive to make. You mostly see the odd colors in the later bottles (especially the label only ones). Most likely there was some mixed glass in the pot and quality control wasnt very good. It would have had labels all over it when it was sold and full of colored liquid so the end customers wouldnt have noticed the glass color. They embossing was more for Kilmer Co than the public.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

I dug 30 in one pit,do you think one would be a heart weed or a lime green? Nooooooooooooooooooo []


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Its probably from just after the turn of the 20th century.  They typically used molds until they were fairly worn since they were expensive to make. You mostly see the odd colors in the later bottles (especially the label only ones). Most likely there was some mixed glass in the pot and quality control wasnt very good. It would have had labels all over it when it was sold and full of colored liquid so the end customers wouldnt have noticed the glass color. They embossing was more for Kilmer Co than the public.


 
 Thanks, that all makes sense to me.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> dark citroen??


 
 Just like citron only darker. Hence the name Dark Citron or Deep Citron if you prefer. [8D]


----------

